# error emerge dhcpv6

## cataenry

 *Quote:*   

> !!! ERROR: net-misc/dhcpv6-0.85-r1 failed.
> 
> !!! Function src_compile, Line 28, Exitcode 2
> 
> !!! (no error message)
> ...

   Qualche idea?

----------

## bld

 *cataenry wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   !!! ERROR: net-misc/dhcpv6-0.85-r1 failed.
> 
> !!! Function src_compile, Line 28, Exitcode 2
> 
> !!! (no error message)
> ...

 

emerge rsync

prova a ri-emergere.

se non va, prova la versione precedente.

se non va, facci sapere.  :Smile: 

----------

## cataenry

server6_parse.y:93.17-22: type redeclaration for OPTION

make: *** [server6_parse.c] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: net-misc/dhcpv6-0.85-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 28, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

mah... ho fatto l'emerge rsync (che cambia tra l'emerge sync?) e ri-emerso il sorgente, ma da ancora quest'errore... 

come faccio a selezionare una versione precedente?

----------

## cataenry

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27435

Ha avuto i miei stessi errori... dite che devo segnalare anch'io il bug visto che non gli ha risposto nessuno?

----------

## teknux

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27435
> 
> Ha avuto i miei stessi errori... dite che devo segnalare anch'io il bug visto che non gli ha risposto nessuno?

 

se l'errore è lo stesso non so quanto possa essere utile ri-segnalarlo   :Rolling Eyes: 

se puoi proporre una correzione magari...  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## xlyz

 *teknux wrote:*   

> se l'errore è lo stesso non so quanto possa essere utile ri-segnalarlo  
> 
> se puoi proporre una correzione magari... 
> 
> 

 

alzare il livello di priorità? (+ e' diffuso ...)

dare informazioni aggiuntive che aiutino a escludere alcune delle possibili cause? (configurazione, etc...)

disponibilità a testare eventuali soluzioni?

----------

## bld

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> server6_parse.y:93.17-22: type redeclaration for OPTION
> 
> make: *** [server6_parse.c] Error 1
> 
> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
> ...

 

emerge /usr/portage/net-misc/dhcpv6/dhcpv6-0.8.ebuild

Facci sapere come e' andata che tra un po credo che dovro usarlo anche io.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> mah... ho fatto l'emerge rsync (che cambia tra l'emerge sync?)

 

Non cambia niente solo che emerge rsync si potrebbe confondere con 

emerge net-misc/rsync.

----------

## Yans

io ho provato ad emergerlo ed andato tutto a buon fine.

ti posto il mio file .ebuild di più non ti so dire, mi dispiace  :Rolling Eyes: 

uhm scusa guardando attentamente il tuo post ho notato che tu provi ad installare la versione 0.85-r1 mentre io ho installato la 0.8 tieni conto che uso la stable.

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-misc/dhcpv6/dhcpv6-0.8.ebuild,v 1.7 2003/11/27 21:05:19 mr_bones_ Exp $

DESCRIPTION="Server and client for DHCPv6"

MY_P=${P/dhcpv6/dhcp6}

HOMEPAGE="http://sourceforge.net/projects/dhcpv6/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/dhcpv6/${MY_P}.tgz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd ${S}

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/negative-iaid-patch-0.8

}

src_install() {

        einstall || die

        dodoc Install ReadMe docs/draft-ietf-dhc-dhcpv6-28.txt \

                docs/draft-ietf-dhc-dhcpv6-interop-{00,01}.txt \

                docs/draft-ietf-dhc-dhcpv6-opt-dnsconfig-03.txt \

                docs/draft-ietf-dhc-dhcpv6-opt-prefix-delegation-{02,03}.txt \

                dhcp6c.conf dhcp6s.conf

        dodir /var/lib/dhcpv6

        exeinto /etc/init.d

        newexe ${FILESDIR}/dhcp6s.rc dhcp6s

}

pkg_postinst() {

        einfo "Sample dhcp6c.conf and dhcp6s.conf files are in"

        einfo "/usr/share/doc/${P}/"

}

----------

## cataenry

Dunque, ho provato ad emergere la versione consigliata ma niente...

server6_parse.y:93.17-22: type redeclaration for OPTION

make: *** [server6_parse.c] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: net-misc/dhcpv6-0.8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 391, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

Però la riga dell'errore è diversa...

Ho fatto il diff tra il tuo diff ed il mio e sono identici...

Mah...  :Shocked: 

EDIT: Dimenticavo... grazie a tutti per l'attenzione  :Surprised: 

----------

## cerri

Che gcc usate?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Che gcc usate?

 

E che otimizzazioni avete? (io per installare drscheme ho dovuto togliere 

l'ottimizzazione -pipe)

----------

## cataenry

gcc 3.3.2 e pentium4... dite che devo provare ad abbassare il livello di ottimizzazione..? (Stile OpenOffice...ho dovuto usare i686)

----------

## cataenry

nada... -march=i686 -mcpu=i686

stesso errore...

----------

## cataenry

Ciao a tutti, ho provato a far compilare anche la vecchia versione con quelle flag, ma proprio non ne vuol sapere... Non so proprio che pesci prendere...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Yans

GCC version 3.2.3-r3

Workstation -> CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

Server -> CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-mp -O3 -pipe"

ho compilato su tutte e due le macchine con successo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, ho provato a far compilare anche la vecchia versione con quelle flag, ma proprio non ne vuol sapere... Non so proprio che pesci prendere... 

 

Ho cercato diverso tempo ma ne sui bug, ne sul forum, ne su google si trova

risposta. Non so che dirti. A questo punto se vuoi ti creo il binario.

----------

## cataenry

Ragazzi, siete gentilissimi...! Ma essendo l'unico caso in circolazione, non vorrei che ci sia qualcosa di corrotto nel mio sistema.. tanto per ora mi serviva a smanettare un po' come il mio solito  :Wink:  Non so resistere   :Surprised:   Più che altro sarei interessato a sapere se c'è qualcuno con le gcc 3.3.2/3.3.1 che è riuscito a compilarlo.. non vorrei che sia li il problema... altri non me ne vengono in mente...

tipo di spazio libero ne ho 3.5GB...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Per il binario come dovrei fare se me lo passi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> Per il binario come dovrei fare se me lo passi?

 

Metti quello che ho compilato in /usr/portage/packages/All/dhcpv6-0.8.tbz2 e 

poi basta fare un emerge -k dhcpv6.

----------

## cataenry

Va bene! Se un giorno ci vedremo (magari ad un GDay) ti offro da bere!

Così nel frattempo ci giochicchio... e poi quando riesco ad emergerlo ce l'ho ottimizzato! Grazie mille!!

----------

## cerri

Confermo l'errore.

```
bison -y -d -p sfyy server6_parse.y

server6_parse.y:93.17-22: tipo dichiarato due volte per OPTION

make: *** [server6_parse.c] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: net-misc/dhcpv6-0.85-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 28, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

```
bison -y -d -p sfyy server6_parse.y

server6_parse.y:93.17-22: tipo dichiarato due volte per OPTION

make: *** [server6_parse.c] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

!!! ERROR: net-misc/dhcpv6-0.8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 391, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

```

Modificando il file server6_parse.y e cancellando la prima definizione di OPTION, tutto si compila. Se pero' poi funziona o no boh  :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Modificando il file server6_parse.y e cancellando la prima definizione di OPTION, tutto si compila. Se pero' poi funziona o no boh 

 

Probabilmente funziona ma come mai solo a lui il problema?

----------

## cerri

Che versioni di bison avete?

```
  sys-devel/bison :

        [   ] sys-devel/bison-1.34-r1 (0)

        [   ] sys-devel/bison-1.35 (0)

        [M~ ] sys-devel/bison-1.75 (0)

        [ ~I] sys-devel/bison-1.875 (0)
```

----------

## cataenry

Io ho la 1.875...   sarà questo il problema  :Rolling Eyes:  ?

Grazie a tutti, e scusatemi per il disturbo  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cerri

Ora sono in knoppix e non posso provare, prova a fare un downgrade.

----------

## f0llia

cataenry, non sei l'unico ad avere quel problema, ho appena provato a emergere dhcpv6 e l'errore è lo stesso!! 

```

!!! ERROR: net-misc/dhcpv6-0.85-r1 failed. 

!!! Function src_compile, Line 28, Exitcode 2 

!!! (no error message) 

```

Qualcuno ha trovato una soluzione ?

----------

## bld

Io l'ho provato per curiosita' ma non ho avuto bessun problema. Pero non vi posso dire le versioni dei programmi installati perche non le ricordo  :Sad: 

----------

## cataenry

Prova a fare emerge search bison.... oppure se ha l'edatabase aggiornato fai esearch bison...

Ti dice la versione disponibile e quella installata...

Non voletemi male  :Rolling Eyes:  , ma ringrazio iddio di non esser l'unico... pensavo d'aver sputtanato tutto col mio solito smanettare... ehehe  :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

Grazie a tutti per la collaborazione! Se troviamo qual'è il problema magari lo segnaliamo...  :Wink: 

----------

